

YouTube offers face blurring (but not blanking) - fluxon
http://youtube-global.blogspot.com/2012/07/face-blurring-when-footage-requires.html

======
fluxon
Caution: simple blurring may be reversible, and YouTube admits that their
process may not blur all faces. On the other hand, simple face blanking, blue-
dotting, or a scramble-suit style superposition (from Philip K. Dick's _A
Scanner Darkly_) would be irreversible. Not to mention that YouTube might keep
the original source video, whether or not you click "delete original". Maybe.

